# 23 months



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

It's been a while H.B.


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't think the sting ever goes away..


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You will never forget Hana. I know I will never forget my Taz and Ginger.....Ever


----------



## sheps4life1 (Dec 2, 2013)

These are the seasons of emotions that's for sure

But we wish all happy times this holiday season

Hug your sheps and all your pets


----------

